# Tips Please! What Snake For This Tank



## MichLaw (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey guys looking to buy a Snake to add to my small collection which is just some scorpions . Just want to know everything I'll need to make this area perfect for a snake and which snake I should chose out of a Childrens Python, Spotted Python or a Jungle Carpet Python. Obviously the hole where the cords are have to be blocked off but can the cords remain going through or would that have to be moved it'd be convenient for the heatlamp cord. Is a horizontal tank fine for them? The plan when I am able to afford a license is to remove the "inards" of the door and replace it with acrylic with holes in it as well as to put a latch on.

The measurements are - Width: 55cm, Length: 88.5cn, Height: 40cm


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 23, 2017)

correct me if i'm wrong, but I believe that jungle carpet pythons are an arboreal snake. that size would be good for a spotted python or childrens python. Use perspex instead of glass and for the cord holes you might want to try and make it so that it can fit small cords for a thermostat. Be sure to have enough ventilation, too.


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but I believe that jungle carpet pythons are an arboreal snake. that size would be good for a spotted python or childrens python. Use perspex instead of glass and for the cord holes you might want to try and make it so that it can fit small cords for a thermostat. Be sure to have enough ventilation, too.


Oh okay I guess the jungle is off menu then. As perspex instead of glass, acrylic is known as acrylic glass in some cases but is not actually glass Acrylic is a form of plastic it would have holes drilled it for breathing holes or would that not be enough?. With the cord holes i'm not sure what you mean, In the photo there are cords passing through the massive holes in the case?

Thank you so much for the response appreciate it as I know nothing about this almost
~Michael


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 24, 2017)

MichLaw said:


> Oh okay I guess the jungle is off menu then. As perspex instead of glass, acrylic is known as acrylic glass in some cases but is not actually glass Acrylic is a form of plastic it would have holes drilled it for breathing holes or would that not be enough?. With the cord holes i'm not sure what you mean, In the photo there are cords passing through the massive holes in the case?


The drilled holes would be fine, but what I mean is that atleast one thin cord will need to go in from the thermostat, this cord is to measure temperature so it can change the temperature accordingly. Make the hole just big enough for the thermostat cord, but not too big if that makes sense. You'll be surprised by what snakes can fit through.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait, is it made of pine? If it is, do not use it. Pine is toxic to snakes.


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> Wait, is it made of pine? If it is, do not use it. Pine is toxic to snakes.


Ah okay yep I get you, and I am actually not too sure didnt know that.... will check


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> Wait, is it made of pine? If it is, do not use it. Pine is toxic to snakes.


Yep its pine :/, guess thats a no go. Know any good tanks on the cheap side?


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

MichLaw said:


> Yep its pine :/, guess thats a no go. Know any good tanks on the cheap side?


I think the inside area is untreated though, but as for the outside area it is not


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> Wait, is it made of pine? If it is, do not use it. Pine is toxic to snakes.


Is it possible to do anything to the inside to make it okay>?


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 24, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> Wait, is it made of pine? If it is, do not use it. Pine is toxic to snakes.


Sorry for the spam.....I dont know how to delete comments if there is a way, the pine however is UN-treated only varnished and the interior (where the snake would be) isnt varnished. So would it be okay just to seal off the wood


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 25, 2017)

That enclosure is fine for a snake. I would personally sand the varnish off the inside and seal it with a water based varnish or sealer. Once the wood is sealed, it is not toxic in any way shape or form. Many keepers use similar units as enclosures.


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 25, 2017)

@MichLaw I totally agree with what @pinefamily says above, I found this quote for you to look at, thought it might help. (It is the aromatic oils in pine, cedar and other woods like that, that is toxic. I've seen neurological issues with snakes that had been housed on cedar and the strongly scented pine will do the same. That said, enclosures are routinely built out of plywood, which is essentially pine. Generally the wood has been dried and no longer contains much of the oils that are released in chips. For most snakes though, sealing the wood is sufficient to absorb liquids such as fecal matter that will breed bacteria and remove any danger of exposure to the oils left in the wood. I would assume that your monitor enclosure also has large areas of screen which allows a lot of ventilation. This would also help avoid buildup of odor and fumes.) There are many different coloured pond sealers available that would give a good textured and coloured finish to the inside of your enclosure. As far as the holes are concerned there are a few different ways to hide them, the best way in your case would be to cover the holes with thin ply with holes the size of the cables coming in cut in half, that way when you slide the 2 halves together they make a hole the size of the cables, they can easily be disguised with vines, spray foam or foam pieces which can then sculpted to shape. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 25, 2017)

I knew it was toxic if untreated, but wasn't sure if it was still toxic even if treated, obviously not.


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for your replies everyone appreciate it!


----------



## alex.snaith (Jan 27, 2017)

May I also just quickly add that sometimes when jungles are babies or small they can get quite nippy, if that is something that will turn you off?
Good luck, Alex


----------



## MichLaw (Jan 30, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> May I also just quickly add that sometimes when jungles are babies or small they can get quite nippy, if that is something that will turn you off?
> Good luck, Alex


a little bit bout doubt id get a jungle at this point


----------

